# [Gelöst] Zwei Internetanschlüsse gleichzeitig betreiben



## Tronnic² (8. September 2012)

Huhu, ich habe zur Zeit eine LTE DSL-Internetleitung von Vodafone. Da bei mir gestern erstmals die Drosselung zugeschlagen hat, brauche ich nun Abhilfe. Der Vodafone-Vertreter der damals bei mir war sagte zu mir, das es hier in diesem Gebiet wahrscheinlich keine Drosselung geben wird, weil hier nicht all zu viele Häuser rumstehen. Nun ist es leider doch so, und ich komme mit den lächerlichen 50kb/s leider überhaupt nicht zurecht. Ich schaue sehr gern Video-Streams und das ist mit meiner momentanen Bandbreite leider gar nicht möglich. Eine Kabel-Leitung von KabelDeutschland oder einer normalen DSL-Leitung von der Telekom sind hier leider nicht verfügbar. Da ist die einzige Lösung eine SkyDSL-Leitung (Sateliten-DSL). Da es aber bei SkyDSL zu einer sehr hohen Latenz-Zeit kommt (bis zu 1000ms), kommt das als alleinlösung leider auch nicht in frage. Nun dachte ich mir das man das bestimmt irgendwie kombinieren kann, also Vodafone LTE für meine Online-Spiele und für das normale Surfen, Browsen, Emails, Videos, Streams, VoIP, Downloads und so weiter über die SkyDSL-Leitung. Jetzt habe ich schon stundenlang Google befragt, aber bin leider zu keinem eindeutigen Ergebnis gekommen. Das einzige das diese Lösung eventuell ermöglichen kann ist dieser Router:

http://www.amazon.de...s/dp/B000X9BUAC

Jetzt möchte ich aber nichts vorschnell Kaufen oder irgendwelche Verträge abschließen. Ist das alles möglich wie ich mir das so vorstelle? Gibt es eventuell eine Kostengünstigere Lösung für den Router? Oder überhaupt eine kostengünstigere / bessere Lösung als LTE DSL + SkyDSL?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir behilflich sein, ich habe mir schon wirklich lange den Kopf zerbrochen und darüber nachgedacht, aber auf eine andere Lösung komme ich nicht. :-(

Und sorry für den langen Beitrag.

Viele Grüße,
Franky.

-Kleiner Nachtrag: Ich möchte nicht die beiden Internetanschlüsse benutzen um z.B. einen download zu beschleunigen, sondern eben den einen Anschluss für Downloads, den anderen für Games etc.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. September 2012)

Brauchst du für SkyDSL nicht auch einen Telefonanschluss als Rückkanal oder wie wird das mittlerweile Gehandhabt?


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. September 2012)

Das Zauberwort heisst WAN Port das ist die Schnittstelle zwischen Modem und Router. Nun kenne ich mich weder bei Sky DSL noch bei LTE so besonders aus. Aber wenn bei den Technologien keine WAN Port als Schnittstelle vorhanden ist nützt dir der Router nix.


----------



## cellesfb (8. September 2012)

Ich würde einfach mal sagen das du dann eben 2 Endgeräte (Router) brauchst und eben dich dann mit jenen verbindest entweder Kabel oder Wlan.

Ich glaube kaum das es sowas wie ne TK-Anlage gibt, wo man einfach nen 2. ISDN'er ran klemmen kann und wenn wäre es glaube nicht bezahlbar.

Ist meiner Meinung nach der einfachste weg.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. September 2012)

Was ist mit 2 Internetanschlüssen die getrennt laufen.
Und dann zwei Netzwerkkarten in den Rechner ?
Gibts ne möglichleik bestimmte ports über bestimmte Karten zu leiten ?
Oder gleich 2 Rechner . Einen zum zocken und einen für den anderen Kram.


----------



## Magogan (9. September 2012)

Es ist technisch natürlich möglich, aber ich bezweifle, dass es die passende Hardware und Software dafür gibt.


----------



## Ogil (9. September 2012)

Natuerlich gibt es die passende Hardware dafuer. Oder denkst Du Dual Wan Router sind dafuer da, dass man einen freien Port zum Umstecken hat?

Also die Loesung mit dem Dual Wan Router sollte schon gehen - man muss halt schauen, welche Optionen einem der entsprechende Router wirklich bietet. Muss halt einstellbar sein und nicht nur automatisches Load-Balancing bieten. Wobei ich erstmal schauen wuerde, ob man nicht einfach was am Vertrag mit Vodafone aendern kann. Ich kenn jetzt die Preise fuer z.B. SkyDsl in D. nicht - aber das plus Dual Wan Router ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht guenstiger als aufs naechsthoehere LTE-Package mit doppeltem Datenvolumen zu wechseln. Wobei dann halt die Frage ist, ob das ausreichen wuerde.


----------



## Tronnic² (9. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Brauchst du für SkyDSL nicht auch einen Telefonanschluss als Rückkanal oder wie wird das mittlerweile Gehandhabt?


Nein, das Paket das ich mir eventuell holen möchte hat Down- und Uploadkanal. Gibts jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr.



Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort heisst WAN Port das ist die Schnittstelle zwischen Modem und Router. Nun kenne ich mich weder bei Sky DSL noch bei LTE so besonders aus. Aber wenn bei den Technologien keine WAN Port als Schnittstelle vorhanden ist nützt dir der Router nix.


Was genau sind denn WAN-Ports? Ich hab schon mal in Wikipedia nachgeschaut, aber das sagt mir leider nicht viel. Kann ich denn nicht an den oben geposteten Router einfach die 2 Lan-Kabel anschließen? Also das normale LAN-Kabel, das ich normalerweise vom Router zum PC nutzen würde halt an den DualWAN Router? Hatte das eigentlich so vor: LTE Router + SkyDSL Router -> Dual WAN Router -> PC



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Was ist mit 2 Internetanschlüssen die getrennt laufen.
> Und dann zwei Netzwerkkarten in den Rechner ?
> Gibts ne möglichleik bestimmte ports über bestimmte Karten zu leiten ?
> Oder gleich 2 Rechner . Einen zum zocken und einen für den anderen Kram.


Also darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht und gesucht. Finde aber keine Software die sowas kann :-( Und naja 2 PCs kommen eher nicht infrage. Also Theoretisch könnte ich schon meinen Laptop hier her sellen, aber dann hab ich ja keinen Ton wenn ich YouTube Videos schaue  Oder gibt es ne möglichkeit den Ton zu übertragen? Ohje >_<



Ogil schrieb:


> Natuerlich gibt es die passende Hardware dafuer. Oder denkst Du Dual Wan Router sind dafuer da, dass man einen freien Port zum Umstecken hat?
> 
> Also die Loesung mit dem Dual Wan Router sollte schon gehen - man muss halt schauen, welche Optionen einem der entsprechende Router wirklich bietet. Muss halt einstellbar sein und nicht nur automatisches Load-Balancing bieten. Wobei ich erstmal schauen wuerde, ob man nicht einfach was am Vertrag mit Vodafone aendern kann. Ich kenn jetzt die Preise fuer z.B. SkyDsl in D. nicht - aber das plus Dual Wan Router ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht guenstiger als aufs naechsthoehere LTE-Package mit doppeltem Datenvolumen zu wechseln. Wobei dann halt die Frage ist, ob das ausreichen wuerde.


Also die 30GB vom nächsthöheren Paket würden mir ebenfalls nicht reichen. Ich brauche schon meine guten 120GB/Monat. Allein schon die Hörbücher die ich auf der Arbeit höre verschlingen ca. 500MB pro Tag ^^ Der Router an sich hat glaube ich die funktion verschiedene IPs zu verschiedenen Leitungen zu Leiten. So genau weis ich das aber nicht. Deswegen frage ich ja hier ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (9. September 2012)

Gibt's denn auf der Arbeit kein Wlan? Also ich wuerde eher in die Richtung gehen und so gut wie es geht, vielleicht gibt es sogar in der Nachbarschaft ein freies Wlan Netzwerk, aber dann bitte nicht einen naechsten Thread eroeffnen, bei dem gefragt wird, ob es eine Software gibt um Wlan Passwoerter zuknacken


----------



## Tronnic² (9. September 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Gibt's denn auf der Arbeit kein Wlan? Also ich wuerde eher in die Richtung gehen und so gut wie es geht, vielleicht gibt es sogar in der Nachbarschaft ein freies Wlan Netzwerk, aber dann bitte nicht einen naechsten Thread eroeffnen, bei dem gefragt wird, ob es eine Software gibt um Wlan Passwoerter zuknacken



Nein, auf der Arbeit gibts kein WLan ^^ 
Und meine Nachbarschaft hat genau so schlechtes Internet wie ich


----------



## Tronnic² (10. September 2012)

Weis sonst noch jemand ob die Idee oben mit dem Netgear-Router klappen könnte?

Hier mal noch eine "Live Demo" eines DualWAN Routers vom DrayTek. Wird da jemand von euch draus schlau?

http://www.draytek.com/.upload/Demo/Vigor2920/v3.3.6.1/


Also ich habe das so vor:  

LTE DSL -> Lankabel -> Dual WAN Router Port 1
SAT DSL -> Lankabel -> Dual WAN Router Port 2
Dual Wan Router Lan anschluss -> Lankabel -> Mein PC

Und dann mit diesem webinterface das verwalten um zb zu sagen alles läuft über das SAT DSL ausser Games. (Ka ob man dann da die IP des gameservers angeben muss oder so)


----------



## OldboyX (10. September 2012)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Weis sonst noch jemand ob die Idee oben mit dem Netgear-Router klappen könnte?
> ...



Müsste genau so machbar sein wie du es hier darstellst. Da es bei LTE wirklich keine Flatrate gibt und sonst auch nichts geht (du scheint wirklich 'außerhalb' zu wohnen) ist das die einzig vernünftige Möglichkeit.


----------



## Tronnic² (10. September 2012)

Also kleine Info für alle die Interessiert sind:

Habe mit dem NetGear support telefoniert und die meinen das es Problemlos über Ports und über IP's realisierbar ist. 

Desweiteren habe ich mit dem DrayTek support geschrieben. Haben mir wirklich sehr schnell geantwortet:



> Mit dem Vigor2820 ist Ihr Vorhaben nicht zu realisieren, da der Vigor2820 ein integriertes nicht deaktivierbares DSL-Modem am WAN1 hat. Wir empfehlen Ihnen einen Vigor2920 dieser verfügt über zwei "reine" WAN-Ports.
> Mit dem Vigor2920 lässt sich Ihr vorhaben realisieren. Sie können den Vigor so konfigurieren, dass nur spezielle VoIP-Ports über z.B. WAN2 laufen und  der Rest des Datenverkehrs über WAN1. Dies geschieht über IP's oder Ports. Sofern sich nur die IP's der Anwendungen ändern und nicht die verwendeten Ports ist dies möglich.




Klappt also auch. Werde aber eher zu NetGear tendieren denn der Vigor 2920 ist genauso teuer wie der NetGear Router der oben verlinkt ist, und da NetGear bekannter ist (denke ich mal) werd ich das nehmen.

Also danke an alle! :-)


----------

